# xorg 7.1 vs. PS/2 MX1000 [solved]

## cz0

Oh..trying to solve this for some time and going to gave up  :Sad: 

My old config:

```

...

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier          "Mouse0"

    Driver              "mouse"

    Option              "Protocol"      "evdev"

    Option              "Dev Name"      "PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse"

    Option              "Dev Phys"      "isa0060/serio1/input0"

    Option              "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option              "Buttons"       "12"

    Option              "ZAxisMapping"  "11 12"

    Option              "Resolution"    "800"

    Option              "CorePointer"

EndSection

...
```

Starting xorg 7.1 with this crashes.

So, I hade to change it for simple mouse config jast to get it working:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier          "Mouse0"

    Driver              "mouse"

    Option              "Protocol"      "PS/2"

    Option              "Dev Name"      "PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse"

    Option              "Dev Phys"      "isa0060/serio1/input0"

    Option              "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option              "CorePointer"

EndSection

```

But...no scrolling and all other buttons are working.

Need help. All other guids and posts describes USB MX1000..Last edited by cz0 on Mon Nov 06, 2006 12:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Paapaa

I don't have MX1000, but you could try with "evdev" driver.

Something like:

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Name" "PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse"

EndSection

Remember, no "Dev Phys" or "Device" or anything else.

----------

## cz0

Nooop :,,-(

I have

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier         "Mouse0"

    Driver             "evdev"

    Option             "Name"      "PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse"

    Option             "CorePointer"

EndSection

```

And I get this:

```

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0"

```

----------

## Paapaa

Could you post:

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

----------

## cz0

Yap!

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=40001

B: SND=6

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input1

H: Handlers=kbd event1

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=402000000 3802078f840d001 f2ffffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0002 Version=000f

N: Name="PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

H: Handlers=mouse0 event2

B: EV=7

B: KEY=ff0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=143

----------

## cz0

Solved by plugging to USB   :Wink: 

----------

## Seron

I hade the same problem as cz0 and found the solution in the HOWTO Advanced Mouse wiki page and had to revert a previously set UDEV rule.

For others who might have the same problem make sure you have Event interface INPUT_EVDEV installed in the kernel, evdev added to the INPUT_DEVICES line in make.conf and xf86-input-evdev emerged. The HOWTO has several option for configuring /etc/X11/xorg.conf .

----------

